#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  shure sm 58 beta ( real - fake )

## sis

Dit kwam ik tegen op de site van asc .

http://www.asc-audio.com/customer/as...0Fake%20Beta58

http://www.asc-audio.com/customer/as...omPage=Home_EN

De linken werken blijkbaar niet altijd, waarschijnlijk wordt aan de site gewerkt of zoiets 
Bij deze www.asc-audio.com

sis

----------


## GoTMoRe

Je link doet het niet, gelukkig staat het verhaal wel keurig op de 'Home' van de site.

Vraag me nu érg af of mijn, pas aangeshafte(marktplaats voor 80,- nieuw in doos), BETA's wel orgineel zijn.. Enigste verschil wat ik KAN ontdekken is dat van punt8 op de website. Bij mijn BETA58 is dit ook gewoon geschilderd.. 

Straks de connector maar eens eraf schroefen om te checken of hij wel symetrisch is gesoldeerd.. (punt 5)

----------


## jakkes72

'k heb ooit ook eens goedkoop Beta 58's gekocht via internet.
Bij het uitpakken had ik gelijk al zoiets van: dit klopt niet....

Interdaad klankverschil met mijn andere Beta 58.

Waar het mij vooral bij opviel was de kleur van de ring, en dat die ring snel eraf ging.

uiteindelijk doorverkocht

----------


## showband

Op het moment is er ook zoiets met sennheiser draadlozen aan de gang.
China copieen met een evolution serie doos en een 3000 of 5000 nummer
Op marktplaats staat een set te koop waarbij het ook gewoon erbij staat.
"dit is een chinese versie niet de duitse"

----------


## Mathijs

Ik heb ook een keer een neppert in mijn handen gehad.
Deze had duidelijk niet de geveerde ophanging die de originele wel had.

Ook een punt om op te letten dus.

----------


## MatthiasVB

Bedankt voor het melden, nu weet ik op wat ik moet letten. Daar ik binnenkort een heel stel beta's zou aanschaffen komt dit goed van pas!

----------


## jens

mijn beta 58  voldoet aan alle  eisen van een echte shure...

aleen het verhaal over de  verf op het draadend klopt niet bij mij....

maar idd fijn dat dit gemeld word  :Smile:

----------


## GoTMoRe

> mijn beta 58  voldoet aan alle  eisen van een echte shure...
> 
> aleen het verhaal over de  verf op het draadend klopt niet bij mij....
> 
> maar idd fijn dat dit gemeld word



Zelfde probleem hier, ook al opengeschroeft om te kijken naar de pinbezetting van de xlr?

----------


## jens

omdat ik me net verveelde toch maar even getjekt en klopt gewoon....

allen dat puntje wat ze zeggen over het mee spuiten is dus niet correct....

maar wat ik me nu afvraag...zijn er eigenlijk niet meer modellen die overeen komen met de fake mic's?? volgens mij is er zoveel van die budget troep die erop lijkt volgens mij moddelen van dap die er best wat weg van hebben....

----------


## JVS

Ik dacht een tijdje geleden ook ooit een aantal Beta58a's en Beta57a's te kopen voor een net bedrag. Nieuw in doos etc.. Bij verkoper (in de buurt) langsgegaan en op het eerste oog eigenlijk niets vreemds opgevallen, dus microfoons meegenomen..

Bij thuiskomst merkte ik al gelijk een verschil in gewicht op. De gekochte exemplaren waren een stuk lichter dan mijn originele en de Shure-specsheets. Even opgengemaakt en gelijk duidelijk. Grote bende binnenin, missende impedantietrafo'tjes etc..

Verkoper opgebeld en medegedeeld dat ik 15 minuten later bij hem voor de deur stond met alle microfoons - geld terug. Een uurtje later stonden ze weer op marktplaats..

Tevens had deze persoon een aantal Shure draadloze en Sennheiser EW-G2 draadloze sets staan. Deze heb ik toen ik de beta's terugbracht ook even bekeken, en waren allemaal fakes... !!

Kijk maar eens op b.v. Ebay hoeveel Sennheiser EW-G2 setjes worden aangeboden met op de foto in de doos batterijen met chinese tekens erop, dan weet je genoeg.. !

Dus: héél goed opletten wat je koopt, ze worden overal aangeboden !!
Reden te meer om ze netjes bij een officiële dealer te halen..

----------


## showband

van de sennheiser site:
Sennheiser Worldwide: Microphones, Headphones and Wireless Systems

en een voorbeeld:
Marktplaats.nl - de advertentiesite van Nederland

----------


## sis

Ik denk dat we samen goed bezig zijn om de rommel van de markt te halen .
Toevallig kwam ik op de site van asc terecht met dit shure bericht . blijkbaar zijn er nog andere merken die dit probleem hebben !
Laten we elkaar samen op de hoogte houden, dit lijkt mij verstandig .
sis

----------


## TristanAV

Dit hebben wij ook al een keer meegemaakt met video matrixen van extron ze bleken niet eens rgbhv te hebben (wat wel hoort bij dat type). Dus ook die gingen naar die loods terug

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Ik denk dat we samen goed bezig zijn om de rommel van de markt te halen .
> Toevallig kwam ik op de site van asc terecht met dit shure bericht . blijkbaar zijn er nog andere merken die dit probleem hebben !
> Laten we elkaar samen op de hoogte houden, dit lijkt mij verstandig .
> sis



Ik probeer woensdag (en anders Vrijdag) langs te gaan bij m'n werk, en hem daar te vergelijken met een 'echte' Beta58.. 

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte. (vind dit toch wel zwaar kl*te)

Adverteerder waar ik mijn mic's weg heb:

Marktplaats.nl - de advertentiesite van Nederland

----------


## sompi

als iemand sm57 en 58 nieuw aanbied voor 70 euro per stuk 
is hier altijd een reukje aan

----------


## purplehaze

De aanbieder zegt in zijn advertentie van de sm87  "geen goedkope chinese rommel".....hmmmm

----------


## Lennartsound

Beangstigend. Ik ben er inmiddels ook achtergekomen dat werkelijk ALLES op Ebay chinese namaak is.
Chinese Wholesalers bieden partijen aan op internet (Ebay e.d.)
en vervolgens kopen locale handelaartjes die op en bieden ze te koop aan op sites als marktplaats. Vaak is het ook nog zo, bij dingen als kleding, dat er een officiele foto van het originele merk wordt gebruikt en er vervolgens een goedkope merkloze kopie wordt verstuurd. Als het dan door een nederlander op een nederlandse site wordt aangeboden is het wel erg verleidelijk. Het is uiteraard gewoon strafbaar. Maar ja, moet je wel eerst gepakt worden. Tot die tijd is het uitkijken geblazen en eerst de importeur bellen.

----------


## sis

> Beangstigend. Ik ben er inmiddels ook achtergekomen dat werkelijk ALLES op Ebay chinese namaak is.
> Chinese Wholesalers bieden partijen aan op internet (Ebay e.d.)
> en vervolgens kopen locale handelaartjes die op en bieden ze te koop aan op sites als marktplaats. Vaak is het ook nog zo, bij dingen als kleding, dat er een officiele foto van het originele merk wordt gebruikt en er vervolgens een goedkope merkloze kopie wordt verstuurd. Als het dan door een nederlander op een nederlandse site wordt aangeboden is het wel erg verleidelijk. Het is uiteraard gewoon strafbaar. Maar ja, moet je wel eerst gepakt worden. Tot die tijd is het uitkijken geblazen en eerst de importeur bellen.



je mag sis allemaal dankbaar zijn, tot dusver, bij deze !!!! 
siske
sis

----------


## BvE

Idd goed topic. Is er iemand bekend met fake c414's of neumann?

----------


## jakkes72

Nee, maar wel met fake Oktava's:
Oktava: Attention - fakes!

----------


## Mark-LED

Vandaag even voor de gein een tweetal SM58's die hier thuis liggen naast elkaar gelegd en verrek, er zit een fake one tussen.

Hieronder wat foto's zodat het misschien voor anderen duidelijker wordt om ze te herkennen.



Zie het verschil van kleur in de band waar SHURE SM58 op staat, zie ook de sticker op de SM58 kop. Ook de ballgrill is anders.



Links de originele ballgrill. Zie ook de rand onderaan de ballgrill.



Onderin (links dus eigenlijk) de originele SM58, zie het verschil in de band waar SHURE SM58 op staat.



Niet echt duidelijk, maar de linker is de originele SM58. Er staan ook de 2 initialen op. De rechter heeft dat niet en ook het boutje/moertje loopt langer door. Draadjes zijn ook een stukje dunner dan van de originele SM58.



Op deze foto is dat iets duidelijker te zien.



Zie bovengenoemde verschillen, de kleur van het gedeelte wat je vasthoudt is ook iets anders (neigt richting blauw).



En de pinnetjes. Links de originele SM58, heeft toch echt gold plated pinnen.

---

Kortom: genaaid dus. De kopie heb ik een tijdje terug te goeder trouw op Marktplaats gekocht, dus die gaat daar ook weer naartoe (dan weet je het alvast  :Wink: ).

Mocht iemand het ding nog aan een oscilloscoop willen hangen of er andere metingen mee willen doen? Neem dan ff contact op.  :Smile:

----------


## GoTMoRe

Kun je eens kijken in hoeverre de klank écht verschild? Evenals de schokdemping?

----------


## Mark-LED

Niet hier, heb geen test mogelijkheid thuis en op de zaak kom ik voor volgende week ook niet meer.

----------


## jens

> Ik probeer woensdag (en anders Vrijdag) langs te gaan bij m'n werk, en hem daar te vergelijken met een 'echte' Beta58.. 
> 
> Ik hou jullie op de hoogte. (vind dit toch wel zwaar kl*te)
> 
> Adverteerder waar ik mijn mic's weg heb:
> 
> Marktplaats.nl - de advertentiesite van Nederland



 
met deze meneer heb ik ook al eens contact gehad...

ik had een bod gedaan op de beta's maar heb het afgedaan omdat me zakgeld op was. aangezien die kerel vaak adverteerd....

ik ben dus net door het oog van de naald gekropen...

degen die ik heb getjekt heb ik van een  prof zaneres die hem voor de zekerheid had maar eigenlijk hem nooit gebruikte voor een 80 euro 

maar afijn 

ik zie graag een hoop foto's  van zoek de verschillen....

mischien is het zelfs wel een appart topic waard net als bijvoorbeeld het gestolen topic....mischien een idee naar de mod's toe

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Niet hier, heb geen test mogelijkheid thuis en op de zaak kom ik voor volgende week ook niet meer.



Je hebt inmiddels een mailtje van me ivm het gebeuren, mede naar aanleiding van je verhaal op het conculega forum.

[edit]

Zelf foto's geschoten van mijn mic's, op verzoek van TM-audio. 

Foto's zijn te vinden op:
http://members.home.nl/mark.molema/shure

Lijken jouw Beta's hier op, dan mag je ervan uit gaan dat ze nep zijn. Let vooral op het 'ingeponzte' gedeelt rondom de XLR. Dit heeft de valse sm58 van Melo-G ook. En op marktplaats hebben gek genoeg ALLE nieuw aangeboden mic's dit! 

Punt om érg goed op te letten dus.

----------


## jens

ik was net nog even op de site van shure.de en daar vond ik dit dus ook

Shure - Shure Gegen ProduktfÃ¤lschungen

dus daar bij shure zijn ze dr ook wel al achter

verder  komt mijn shure beta 58 wel weer overeen met die van goTMore...

maar het vergelijk ding uit de eerste post  is dan ook niet te vertrouwen...

ik heb hem net is vergeleken met mijn beta 52 kwa kleur en uiterlijk  maar het is toch knappe naamaak dan. mijn beta 52 komt overigens bij musik productiv vandaan dus ik mag daar denk ik wel van uit gaan dat ze daar de goeie verkopen....

----------


## GoTMoRe

Zojuist (optisch) vergeleken met een 'echte'. Mijn baas kon het verschil maar niet vinden, totdat ik enkele opvallers duidelijk heb gemaakt.. En hij het nog niet kon geloven..

Verschil in kleur is er, nihiel,(de neppert is wat groeniger) ook het verschil in 'rooster' is slechts miniem. Het zit hem in het xlr chassis en vooral de ophanging van de kop. 

Heb jij een microfoon waarvan je alle 'handling' geluiden hoort(oa het aan tikken van de kabel, want ook dit hoor je over de mic..), en heeft het eerder aangehaalde cirkeltje bij de XLR zitten. Dan mag je er gerust van uit gaan dat de jouwe nep is.

----------


## sompi

allemaal niet teveel panikeren .

Ik heb een dertigtal sm58-en  en er zijn toch wel een 3tal verschillende uitvoeringen bij (oa kleurverschil )

Toch zijn ze allemaal officieel bij erkende importeur gekocht .
Klankmatig is er geen verschil .

Blijkbaar heeft SHURE op een bepaald ogenblik micros geproduceerd in Mexico , terwijl de normale productie elders verloopt .

Hier komen de verschillen van .


Er blijft echter enorm veel namaak op de markt .

----------


## postsuave

ik heb mijn 58 gecontroleerd, en lijkt een echte te zijn op 1 ding na, de schroefdraad is bij mij ook gelakt.
het beste vind ik dat je het verschil kan zien in het kleine XLR-inkepinkje onderaan, dat is rond bij de echte en op de foto's blijkbaar vierkant bij de fake.
Dit kan je onmiddellijk zien zonder iets los te draaien...

----------


## jens

ok nou jah daar ga ik daar maar van uit....die kabel problemen heb ik geen last van gehad maar mischien is het me nog nooit opgevallen moet zeggen dat ik hem ook nog niet zo heel lang heb, heb dat ik net begon wat senheisers aangeschaft en daar heb ik nog steeds genoeg aan. maar las zoveel goede reacties van de beta en zodoende 1 gekocht.vond hem wel dik anders klinken maar dat leek me niet zo vreemd als een senheiser 845 en een beta 58

nou jah die paar klusjes die ik er nu mee heb gedaan ging best wel aardig en aagezien ik geen Lowlands producties doe  :Wink:  maar huis tuin en keuken partijen.... ik zie wel hoe lang ie het volhoudt

iig als ik dr nog is een koop dan haal ik het wel ergens waar het wel te vertrouwen is.

=

----------


## marcel

> Lijken jouw Beta's hier op, dan mag je ervan uit gaan dat ze nep zijn. Let vooral op het 'ingeponzte' gedeelt rondom de XLR. Dit heeft de valse sm58 van Melo-G ook. En op marktplaats hebben gek genoeg ALLE nieuw aangeboden mic's dit!







> het beste vind ik dat je het verschil kan zien in het kleine XLR-inkepinkje onderaan, dat is rond bij de echte en op de foto's blijkbaar vierkant bij de fake.



Voordat er hele volksstammen met een echte sm58/sm58 beta in paniek raken ....

Mijn SM58 heeft zowel het 'ingeponzte' gedeelte rondom de XLR aansluiting, als ook de bijna vierkante inkeping, en toch ben ik er 99,9% zeker van dat ik een echte Shure in handen heb (gezien herkomst, en overige echtheids kenmerken).

De Shure SM58 is inmiddels al 41 jaar op de markt, en in de loop der tijd zal er ongetwijfeld wel eens één en ander veranderen in productie methoden e.d. (wat weer kleine verschillen kan veroorzaken).

Belangrijkste visuele aanwijzing of je al dan niet over een echte Shure SM58 beschikt lijkt mij deze foto van Melo-G:



Boven de neppert, en onder het origineel.

Marcel

----------


## Mark-LED

Yep, let op de 2 initialen onder de kop.

Die moeten er ten allen tijde in staan, ongeacht het productie jaar.

----------


## Outline

Lang leve China... eigenlijk is het ook niet gek dat er gejat wordt. Waarom: omdat de helft tot driekwart van het gemiddelde origineel ook uit China komt!

Dat er 'Made in Germany' of iets dergelijks op staat, heeft eigenlijk alleen met de assemblage en nog meer met het bij elkaar in de doos schuiven te maken: als ze bij Sennheiser in Duitsland de print in de behuizing schroeven, mogen ze er 'Made In...' opplakken. Dit omdat het EINDproduct daar vervaardigd is!

Hoe ik dit weet? Omdat ik lang genoeg bij een bedrijf gewerkt waar het ook zo werkt: Onderdeel A en onderdeel B komen uit China NL binnen, worden hier geassembleerd tot eindproduct en vervolgens is het eindproduct 'Made in Holland'.

En ja, er zitten echte, echte neppers bij. Maar weet ook dat de Chinese Sennheisers uit de Chinese fabriek wel echte zijn, ALLEEN zijn die bedoeld voor ALLEEN de interne Chinese markt! Dat er regelmatig nog eens wat deze kant op komt is ook niet vreemd, aangezien je in China ALLES kunt kopen zolang je maar een volle container besteld! Je eigen naam op 'n Beta-kopie? Bij volle container geen probleem!

En dat, heren, noemen ze handel. Als de grote jongens echt willen, is het probleem morgen opgelost. Zover is de Chinese overheid tegenwoordig ook wel. Alleen zitten ze dan zelf zonder goedkope leverancier en dat kan natuurlijk niet...

----------


## Sandman

Hallo,

Ik kwam laatst op deze site terrecht waar producten heel erg goedkoop worden aangeboden. Weet iemand of deze site oké is of zijn het allemaal "fake" producten?

Musician's Friend - Buy musical instruments, music gear, musical equipment online

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Rieske

Er staan de laatste tijd op Marktplaats weer opvallend meer Shure's te koop. 

Ga maar eens op zoek en je wordt direct overspoeld die hun "gloednieuwe" of "nog ongebruikte" Beta's voor een spotprijsje wegdoen.

Is het nou zo dat er een masale illegale handel in fake Shure's plaats vindt en de importeur niets doet of aan kan doen ? Of zijn er ineens gehele volkstammen niet tevreden met hun Beta ?

Ik koop mijn materiaal dan toch liever bij een bekend adres.

----------


## Poelmans

Shure (en andere merken) proberen hier zeker iets aan te doen. Maar die handel is zo uitgebreid... Begin zelf allemaal eens met, als je een fake koopt, de verkoper aan te geven bij de douane. Hier in België althans is de douane verantwoordelijk voor het onderscheppen van namaakproducten. Ze hebben er zelfs een speciale cel voor opgericht, met ne chef die op dat vlak wereldfaam geniet  :Wink: 

Maar dan moet shure de fabrikant nog dagvaarden. En een zaak winnen tegen een chinees zal wel niet zo simpel zijn: hun wetgeving verschilt gewoon van de onze (of de amerikaanse in geval van shure). En er is een taalbariere. Vind dan maar eens een advocaat die jou taal spreekt, chinees spreekt, en beide wetgevingen kent. En das nog maar het topje van de ijsberg. Zelfde probleem is er nu toch ook met kinderporno en illegale downloads? Zet uw server in rusland en het zaakje is opgelost, kan je rustig je gang gaan...

Zelf trouwens ook eens een SM58 op internet gekocht. Aangekomen bleek die enorm veel handling noise te hebben. Gewoon met de micro bewegen (nergens tegenaan tikken) gaf al lawaai door de speakers. Even nagegaan, en het was een fake. En een week later heb ik nog een mailtje gekregen van iemand anders dat die kerel fakes verkocht (je kan makkelijk zien wie iets koopt van iemand op eBay, met dat systeem van feedback).

Maar van de andere kant is het ook wel zo dat veel 'echte' produkten in china gemaakt worden. En die fabrieken verkopen aan wie ze willen. Dus container met jou naam op? geen probleem. Daarom dat ook veel merken in eigen land assembleren, en de onderdelen in china in 5 verschillende fabrieken laten maken. dan kan die ene fabriek enkel het onderdeel verkopen, niet het hele produkt. En das minder aantrekkelijk e  :Wink: 

Gewoon niks van eBay kopen. 3 keer iets gekocht, 3 keer pech gehad... En OEM produkten (origineel produkt ontfutseld bij fabrikant, met eigen naam op) zijn ook via een officiele weg te krijgen.

----------


## MusicSupport

Heren en dames

Mag ik jullie aandacht er even op vestigen dat er nog steeds vele fake Beta58s in omloop zijn op Marktplaats en zeker op eBay. Ben helaas er zelf slachtoffer van geworden (Marktplaats). Meestal pluk je ze er zo uit maar deze keer ben ik er zelf ingestonken. Had het overigens gelijk door toen in de mic in mn handen had. Er zijn tutorials genoeg op internet om de neppers van de echte te onderscheiden. 

Ook in 2010 actueel dus; dacht voor mezelf een leuke aankoop te doen maar dat viel tegen; gelukkig zijn er genoeg eerlijke mensen en verkopers op marktplaats maar wees op je hoede!

----------


## NesCio01

Geldt overigens niet alleen voor de 58.
Ik heb ook zo'n ervaring met een 87
sja........

==============================
_voor een koopje heb je dezelfde meuk als,
ach je kent die merken wel, toch?_
==============================

----------


## daviddewaard

word idd op marktplaats en e-bay veel fake aangeboden 8 van de 10 nieuwe mic's zijn fake. ben er zelf 2 jaar geleden ook ingetrapt met zwikje b58''s
hier iemand die 10 Shure SM7 mic nieuw aanbied voor 300 euro bij aankoop van 10 stuks yeah right! prijs klopt echt niet en wat moet een particulier met 10 van die mics nieuw in doos 

Marktplaats.nl > Splinternieuwe shure sm7b microfoons, Gratis bezorgservice! - Muziek en Instrumenten - Microfoons

----------


## Waveform

> word idd op marktplaats en e-bay veel fake aangeboden 8 van de 10 nieuwe mic's zijn fake. ben er zelf 2 jaar geleden ook ingetrapt met zwikje b58''s
> hier iemand die 10 Shure SM7 mic nieuw aanbied voor 300 euro bij aankoop van 10 stuks yeah right! prijs klopt echt niet en wat moet een particulier met 10 van die mics nieuw in doos 
> 
> Marktplaats.nl > Splinternieuwe shure sm7b microfoons, Gratis bezorgservice! - Muziek en Instrumenten - Microfoons



Daarom is het nog niet fake hoor. Je kan ze voor 390 euro nieuw in de winkel kopen. Lijkt me eerder van de camion gevallen  :Wink: 

Ik heb nog nooit last gehad van fake sm58's. Mijn oplossing: geen sm58's kopen  :Big Grin:

----------


## JanV

Ik heb er ook wel eens een in m'n handen gehad.

De mic was besteld bij een (gerenommeerde) webshop en zag er op zich redelijk uit. Alleen was het gewicht van de mic een stuk lager dan normaal (voelde ook echt goedkoop aan).

De mic teruggestuurd en geld teruggekregen. Ook mijn bevindingen aan de shop doorgegeven. Wat ze ermee gedaan hebben weet ik niet.

----------


## Waveform

Was dat toevallig een retour item? Zou niet de eerste keer zijn dat iemand zijn valse sm58 terugstuurt ipv de echte.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Heren en dames
> 
> Mag ik jullie aandacht er even op vestigen dat er nog steeds vele fake Beta58s in omloop zijn op Marktplaats en zeker op eBay. Ben helaas er zelf slachtoffer van geworden (Marktplaats). Meestal pluk je ze er zo uit maar deze keer ben ik er zelf ingestonken. Had het overigens gelijk door toen in de mic in mn handen had. Er zijn tutorials genoeg op internet om de neppers van de echte te onderscheiden. 
> 
> Ook in 2010 actueel dus; dacht voor mezelf een leuke aankoop te doen maar dat viel tegen; gelukkig zijn er genoeg eerlijke mensen en verkopers op marktplaats maar wees op je hoede!



De 'eerlijke' verkoper (Jesse genaamd op Marktplaats) heeft na een duidelijk mail (met de mogelijkheid van een aangifte van oplichting als stok achter de deur) toegezegd het betaalde bedrag terug te storten op mijn rekening. 

Ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat deze binnenkort weer te koop staat want de verkopende partij ontkent het geconstateerde feit; hij beweert dat het geen imitatie betreft terwijl het zoooo overduidelijk is.

Ik moet weer geduld hebben met mijn privecollectie :P

----------


## JanV

> Was dat toevallig een retour item? Zou niet de eerste keer zijn dat iemand zijn valse sm58 terugstuurt ipv de echte.



Niet dat ik weet, de doos zag er nieuw en ongeopend uit en de mic ook. Maar dat hoeft natuurlijk niks te zeggen :S

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Deze zijn ook NIET de echte.
Ben zelf daarnet gaan kijken.
Shure sm 58 (nieuw) - Te koop op 2dehands.be
Shure beta 58 (nieuw) - Te koop op 2dehands.be

- Er is 1 SM57 bij, daar zie je kleine verschillen aan de tekst en het hoesje. Ook de impedantietransfo is niet zichtbaar binnenin. 
- De SM58 heeft de sticker op het kapsel hangen en ook hier weer subtiele verschillen aan de tekst en ook de 'shure' op het zakje dat er bij is.
- De Béta58 is duidelijk dat de grill harder blinkt en ook het metaal van de grill is dunner dan bij een echte.
- De Béta58 had op het kapsel ook de QC stempel staan in witte inkt.
- Geen van allen heeft nog een micro klem dus daar kan je niks aan zien...
- Geen van allen heeft de rode QC stempel op het kleine stukje printplaat staan.

Heb ze verder niet getest, omdat ze toch al fake waren...
Verder moet ik zeggen dat de kopie toch zeer 'goed' is want kwa gewicht was er geen verschil met een echte, ook de doos, labels, stickers, etc zijn zeer goed nagemaakt. Vooral aan het zakje dat er bij zit zijn de verschillen goed zichtbaar aan de 'shure' in/opdruk (had zelf een echte van beide meegenomen van mezelf om te vergelijken).

Verder was het wel een vriendelijk persoon, hij was ook zelf verbaasd dat ze niet echt zouden zijn. De micro's zijn van z'n broer en het is ook die die stopt met z'n zaak. De micro's zouden ook samen met alle andere die z'n broer gekocht zou hebben, gebruikt zijn op een tour van Lotti.

De verkoper krijgt zeer veel reacties op z'n advertentie, hij had er vandaag al een paar moeten afbellen omdat ik als eerste zou langskomen.
Verder heb ik hem wel gevraagd om de advertentie te wijzigen en dat hij minstens zou vermelden dat hij niet zeker is of het wel echte zijn.

Laat je dus niet vangen want ik had ook bijna prijs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SH1000

Ook ik ben erin getrapt. Fake SM57's, bijna niet van echt te onderscheiden. Redelijke prijs, zgan - tweedehands 70 euro via marktplaats.

Meest opvallende is dat het *shure-logo* op de rand niet goed is. De bovenkant van *de R steekt er iets bovenuit*. 

Deze youtube sloeg de spijker op zijn kop en is erg goed (haalde helaas al mijn twijfel weg) YouTube - Fake Shure SM57

Andere verschillen zijn o.a.:
- kleur van grill
- weerstand over aansluitpootjes
- geen serienummer

Ik ben persoonlijk langs geweest om e.e.a. op te halen en breng het vanavond weer terug. De verkoper heeft ze ook via internet gekocht en heeft nu ongevraagd een nieuwe Shure-advertentie direct van marktplaats gehaald. Ik neem aan dat we er netjes uitkomen en gelukkig weet ik "waar zijn huis woont".

Ik zie bij eerdere reacties dat fakes door ons gewoon weer - als echt - op martkplaats worden gezet. Ik vind dat "wij" dat toch echt niet kunnen maken. Als ik er met de verkoper niet uitkom, dan gaat het als "fake" marktplaats op en anders niet. Ik voel me echt besodemieterd en hoef dat anderen echt niet aan te doen.

----------


## Hansound

Ik heb er ook ooit drie gekocht,  stom natuurlijk,
Maar toch zijn ze leuk voor backingvocals en die zangers zijn dan weer blij met hun blauwe randje om de kop...
Nog nooit een muziekant gehoord die hem niet goed vond klinken :EEK!:

----------


## SH1000

> Ik heb er ook ooit drie gekocht, stom natuurlijk,
> Maar toch zijn ze leuk voor backingvocals en die zangers zijn dan weer blij met hun blauwe randje om de kop...
> Nog nooit een muziekant gehoord die hem niet goed vond klinken



Gelukkig heeft de verkoper ze teruggenomen. Geen 2e hands mikes meer voor mij. Gewoon nieuwe besteld...

----------


## mathijswassink

Hallo,

Ik schop even dit topic omhoog. Ik wil even waarschuwen.

Er staat op dit moment op Marktplaats een Shure SLX set met Beta 58 zender
http://muziek.marktplaats.nl/microfo...microfoon.html

Als ik naar de foto kijk dan lijkt deze microfoonkop verdacht veel op een fake beta 58.
Opvallend is de blauwe kleur van de ring en de grote van de ring. Deze is zo te zien van Rubber en zit los.

Volgens de verkoper wordt alles van Shure in China gemaakt en kun je een namaak zo herkennen.

----------


## renevanh

> Volgens de verkoper wordt alles van Shure in China gemaakt en kun je een namaak zo herkennen.



Alles van Shure wordt in Mexico gemaakt, niet in China (!)

Op de foto vind ik het erg lastig om te beoordelen of dit een fake is. De flits van de camera en de cameralens kan de boel behoorlijk vertekenen.

----------


## Leon1984

Ik denk dat ie toch wel fake is... Als je goed kijkt naar de mic, dan zie je dat "SLX 2" toch wel heel dicht op het powerledje daaronder gedrukt staat.

----------


## renevanh

Daar heb je een punt, net als dat de tekst 'SLX 4' op de receiver niet recht boven de powerknop staat.

Ik ken de SLX niet goed genoeg om puur daarop te oordelen, oude versie misschien? Geen idee.
De handleiding en accessoires zijn namelijk zo op het eerste gezicht wel exact als de echte.

Enige manier om dat echt te beoordelen is het ding vasthebben, kop eraf schroeven en verder onderzoek.

Wat betreft de gewone SM58/SM57/beta58/beta57: echte Shure's hebben nummertjes bij de XLR pinnen, meeste fakes niet. Heel makkelijk om ze aan de hand daarvan direct te onderscheiden.

----------


## NesCio01

Wanneer een aanbieding bijna te mooi lijkt
om waar te zijn,........

dan is het dit meestal ook,

te mooi om waar te zijn.

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik vind het nogal suggestief om aan de hand van een onduidelijke foto te gaan bepalen of een adverteerder al dan niet een origineel exemplaar aanbied.....

----------


## mathijswassink

Om nog even op fake microfoons terug te komen. Dit kwam ik net tegen:
http://link.marktplaats.nl/541922851

Het beste is om de microfoons bij de erkende dealers te kopen dan heb je een nieuwe en een originele.

----------


## frederic

> Om nog even op fake microfoons terug te komen. Dit kwam ik net tegen:
> http://link.marktplaats.nl/541922851
> 
> Het beste is om de microfoons bij de erkende dealers te kopen dan heb je een nieuwe en een originele.



Dat soort verkopers mogen ze voor mij opsluiten!

----------


## NesCio01

Er is een abuse knop op Marktplaats.



grtz

Nes

----------


## mathijswassink

Bedankt voor de tip. Hij is in eens weg :Cool:

----------


## richardv

Je hebt van die mensen die ondanks alle waarschuwingen toch een Shure SM58 beta via marktplaats kopen.
Ik zelf ben er dus zo eentje...
€120,- voor een zo goed als nieuwe microfoon.
Dat is toch niet echt een prijs waarvan je zegt "te mooi om waar te zijn".
Maar ook dit bleek een fake te zijn.
Moet wel eerlijk zeggen dat de verkopende partij wel zo sportief was om het geld weer terug te storten.
Daar heb ik dan wel een beetje respect voor.

Maar ik heb nu wel even de mogelijkheid om te zien waar de verschillen in zaten.
Komen ze:

- Het meest opvallende is toch wel het logo van Shure. Die was erg slecht (rechts is fake). 



- De kleur van het 'handvat' is echt anders. Veel blauwer. De orginele is 'grijzer'.

- Het kapsel is niet flexibel opgehangen. Je krijgt er geen beweging in.


- De blauwe ring zit gewoon los. Deze gaat erg erg makkelijk af.

- Het tasje welke erbij geleverd wordt is kleiner en glimt veel meer.


- Het gewicht: een orginele weegt 282 gram, de fake weegt 268 gram.

- En dan de klank, het zou je niet verbazen dat die een stuk slechter is.

- Verpakking is ook anders (onderste is fake):

----------


## drummerke

Ik vind vooral de kleur en weerspiegeling van de omhulsing vrij verschillend. Al weet ik niet of ik het zou herkennen als ik alleen een kopie in de handen had. 
Ben zelf fan van de beta 57 en 58.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik vind vooral de kleur en weerspiegeling van de omhulsing vrij verschillend. Al weet ik niet of ik het zou herkennen als ik alleen een kopie in de handen had.



Ons geheugen is erg slecht in kleur nuances, zonder direct vergelijk met de kleur van de originele is het aan de kleur niet makkelijk te zien.

----------

